# Viper "load paper" error msg



## mitshirt (Apr 19, 2007)

The Viper has "issues" - startup stops after the usual message re genuine cartridges with a "load paper" message & I can't get it to react to any menu prompts etc. Have done multiple restarts with unplugging & waiting (almost patiently).
I've seen threads here re place paper under the print head but not sure if that applies to the Viper. All help appreciated (& maybe a bottle of Grange too . . . if I can remember where I put it.)


----------



## sarvdeep73 (Nov 3, 2008)

Make sure all these setting are as below
The printer is trying to locate paper and these checks must be turned off.
Also, check your RIP program to insure it's on roll paper
Press Menu and enter in to the Printer Setup
• PLATEN GAP (STANDARD)
• INIT SETTINGS exe
• QUIET CUT (OFF)
• AUTO CLEANING (OFF)
• AUTO NZL CK (OFF)
• SHEET SIZE CK (OFF)
• REFRESH MRGN (OFF)
• CUTTER ADJ exe
• TIME OUT (OFF)
• PPR ALIGN CHK (OFF)
• PPR SIZE CHK (OFF)
• PAPER MARGIN (DEFAULT)
• CODE PAGE PC437
• INTERFACE (AUTO)
• PAGE LINE (OFF)
Enter the Service Set-up by pressing the Pause Button and switching on the
printer
until HEX DUMP is displayed. Explore to the ROLL PPR FEED and select
(OFF).
Hope that helps!


----------



## mitshirt (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi, thanks, tried that & it was useful to get rid of the cut paper message but no joy so far on "load paper".


----------



## sarvdeep73 (Nov 3, 2008)

The printer is trying to locate paper and these checks must be turned off.
Also, check your RIP program to insure it's on roll paper
Press Menu and enter in to the Printer Setup
• PLATEN GAP (STANDARD)
• INIT SETTINGS exe
• QUIET CUT (OFF)
• AUTO CLEANING (OFF)
• AUTO NZL CK (OFF)
• SHEET SIZE CK (OFF)
• REFRESH MRGN (OFF)
• CUTTER ADJ exe
• TIME OUT (OFF)
• PPR ALIGN CHK (OFF)
• PPR SIZE CHK (OFF)
• PAPER MARGIN (DEFAULT)
• CODE PAGE PC437
• INTERFACE (AUTO)
• PAGE LINE (OFF)
Enter the Service Set-up by pressing the Pause Button and switching on the printer
until HEX DUMP is displayed. Explore to the ROLL PPR FEED and select
(OFF).
Hope that helps!


----------



## sarvdeep73 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Any luck in starting the printer?


----------



## mitshirt (Apr 19, 2007)

No joy, the screen messages listed don't seem to be the same as I'm seeing on screen. I tried the idea of setting the printhead midway across the platen & then starting the machine. It allowed me to do one print but it won't reload to do the colour topcoat.


----------



## sarvdeep73 (Nov 3, 2008)

PM me your mail id


----------



## Jinxter (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it set on roll paper? (left arrow on keypad until roll icon is displayed?)


----------



## mitshirt (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes the Roll paper icon is showing, got that by forcing to hex dump & going through the menu options. Another member suggested checking the rip program (printPro by Kothari) but I can't see any probs there. The items in the menu list (above) don't match what I see on my screen.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Do you see the paper detector light when switching on ?

If yes, just after you have the error message ?

If no, 
Last time I got this, the sensor was dead, had to replace it, then the paper trick, then could access to menu to set the right parameters.

Don't know if it apply to viper, but at least to all epson 48xx engine.


----------



## mitshirt (Apr 19, 2007)

- thanks, couldn't say re the light so will try again later today.
Phil


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Something to check...doubtful its the issue but...open up the printer dialog box in the control panel of Windows. Verify that there isn't any pending print jobs for the printer. I have accidentally sent a document/email to my NeoFlex and got a similar error...once I cleared the print job and restarted the printer all was good.


----------



## mitshirt (Apr 19, 2007)

Update - sadly had to get the tech from a million kms away & have the motherboard replaced (& I've just realised on seeing the bill why it's called a motherboard!) Oh well, it's all good now.


----------

